# [Vista] Laptop Monitor aus



## Schalli1987 (19. April 2007)

Hallo, ich verwende seit einigen Monaten Windows Vista Business auf meinem Laptop.
Es läuft auch wunderbar, nur ein Problem hab ich...
Ich habe eingestellt, dass beim Schließen des Laptopdeckels nichts geschehen soll (also standartmäsig nur ildschirm aus aber kein Standby oder Ruhezustand). Leider geht aber der Bildschirm beim öffnen nicht mehr an. Ich muss den Laptop erst ausschalten um wieder ein Bild zu bekommen...


----------



## multimolti (22. April 2007)

ich habe damit ein Problem genau anders rum:
Früher hatte ich ein Thinkpad, da hat einfach beim Deckel schließen ein Kontakt dem Monitor den Strom geklaut. Jetzt habe ich ein neues AMILO, das hat auch den Deckel-Schließ-Kontakt, aber der sagt nur dem Mainboard, das der Deckel zu ist.
Bei Windows kann ich einstellen: entweder Herunterfahren, Stand-by, Nichts oder Ruhezustand.
Aber ich will, das einfach nur der Bildschirm ausgeht, dazu hat der aber absolut keine Lust. Ob man da etwas machen kann?


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. April 2007)

mh... Touchpad mal probiert zu benutzen? evtl muss auch etwas in der Bioskonfiguration geändert werden... ich musste z.B. auf meinem Board die Standby-Spannung für USB aktivieren, da ich keine PS2-Maus/Tastatur zum aufwecken des PCs hab.


----------



## Schalli1987 (22. April 2007)

@multimolti: Wenn du einstellst das Windows nichts unternehmen soll wenn der Deckel geschlossen wird, sollte nur der Bildschirm ausgehen, so wie bei deinem Thinkpad.

Mein Problem unter Vista ist lediglich nur das der Bildschirm danach garnicht mehr angeht, egal was ich mache, Musik und alles läuft auch weiter ...


----------



## multimolti (22. April 2007)

> @multimolti: Wenn du einstellst das Windows nichts unternehmen soll wenn der Deckel geschlossen wird, sollte nur der Bildschirm ausgehen, so wie bei deinem Thinkpad.


Tja, tut er aber nicht. Ich denke mal, die BIOS-Funktion zum Bildschirm abschalten ist nicht eingebaut, deswegen frage ich mich, ob man das irgendwie Software-seitig lösen könnte.


----------

